# Question for you expert hog...



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2014)

...slayers. Have you ever known of anyone who intentionally tries to neck shoot big boars, and, if so, are they ever successful? Seems to me you would either have a dead hog or a flesh wound, or a miss, but I could be wrong. The reason I ask is right at dark Sat., down to the dpoole's, I missed the pocket on a huge one. That's joker's head wouldn't fit in a wash tub. All I got for my trouble was a shortened shaft, minus insert and right wing single bevel tusker concorde, but I did get my nocturnal back. Probably shouldn't have taken the shot except for we don't want them there in the first place...they are given no quarter, and I was sitting in a ground blind, at a feeder, that was filled with what was clearly noted, on the bag, as deer corn, so he didn't have any business eating it in to begin with.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 15, 2014)

A spine shot is what I would try. If you hit low good chance of major artery or lungs. I've also known someone who shoots big boars in the ham same reason. Femural artery or just a flesh wound.......


----------



## JBranch (Sep 15, 2014)

I have NO experience with this, as I personally have only shot a MUCH smaller hog than the one you describe, but I have read that you can shoot big boars very low and very forward and achieve killing penetration with traditional tackle.

Given y'all's circumstances, other methods may be in order.
Either way, good luck to you. I hope you shoot all you can, wherever you can.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2014)

In my avatar look at that pink place right behind the front shoulder low in that soft place. That a heart shot that Bert put on that big 290 pound boar hog.  That's the best place to hit a big old boar. His shield was an inch and a quarter thick  above the soft spot. I've killed a few in the neck going straight into the body cavity. I think RC can tell more about those neck shots on hogs. I think his buddy brother John takes those shots. I would take a Texas bulls eye on a hog just to get him off the property.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 15, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> In my avatar look at that pink place right behind the front shoulder low in that soft place. That a heart shot that Bert put on that big 290 pound boar hog.  That's the best place to hit a big old boar.



Agreed, but I missed that soft spot...but I didn't miss that hard one.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 15, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Agreed, but I missed that soft spot...but I didn't miss that hard one.



Good thing you had the zipper on the blind zipped.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure I qualify as an expert, but I'm with Mikey. Low and just behind the shoulder. I'm sure neck shots and ham shots can work but I've never aimed there on purpose.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 15, 2014)

I am a expert at missing hogs, but my buddy shot one in the neck/not far from the ear and dropped him. With that said I would not recommend that shot...too much room for error


----------



## spydermon (Sep 15, 2014)

Right in the ear


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll be the first to suggest a 629 in the 6" variety with a 240-300grn WFN over a stout load of H110 or 2400 if you really want to get serious about it...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. Dennis had mentioned that Mr. John had been known to neck shoot one on occasion, but I figured if there was a better way than what you folks have been doing, you would already be doing and talking about it. Just had to ask.

BowHunter, if going that route, I much prefer a 300-325gr. WFN or an LBT sitting on top of a heavy dose of H-110, but out of a 4 3/4" custom John Linebaugh Bisley , or a 7 1/2" Bisley in .45 Colt.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 16, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Thanks for your responses. Dennis had mentioned that Mr. John had been known to neck shoot one on occasion, but I figured if there was a better way than what you folks have been doing, you would already be doing and talking about it. Just had to ask.
> 
> BowHunter, if going that route, I much prefer a 300-325gr. WFN or an LBT sitting on top of a heavy dose of H-110, but out of a 4 3/4" custom John Linebaugh Bisley , or a 7 1/2" Bisley in .45 Colt.



6 in one... I personally use a 41 mag but it's not zactly a common caliber anymore.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2014)

BowHunter89 said:


> 6 in one... I personally use a 41 mag but it's not zactly a common caliber anymore.



I killed a deer w a .41 mag many years ago. One of 3 handgun kills I have.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 16, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I killed a deer w a .41 mag many years ago. One of 3 handgun kills I have.



good for you.....  go post it in the handgun forum.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> good for you.....  go post it in the handgun forum.



This thread turned into one talking loads dude not arrow weights.......don't you have somebody's light to go fix


----------



## robert carter (Sep 20, 2014)

Neck shots headed forward are deadly on swine. I`ve seen it.RC


----------

